# El  que / la que /los que / las que + verbo



## Cadet Rousselle

Hello/Hola/Allo,

(edición del moderador: por favor, utilice sólo español o francés en este foro)

?Que es la palabara en frances por "el que" en espanol?

Quoi est le mot en francais pour "el que" en espagnol?

Thanks/Gracias/Merci,
Cadet


----------



## Domtom

-
El que come = celui qui mange.

Mais pas toujours on traduise "el que" par "celui", tout depend.
-


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
hay muchas:
el que eres/seas inteligente = le fait que tu sois
ha sido mi hermano  el que me lo ha dicho = c'est mon frère qui me l'a dit
el que está debajo del árbol es mi padre = celui qui
y debe de haber otras..
hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"el que" peut aussi être "celui que"

Este queso no es el que prefiero: ce fromage n'est pas celui que je préfère.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cadet Rousselle

Merci tout le monde.



josepbadalona said:


> Hola,
> hay muchas:
> el que eres/seas inteligente = le fait que tu sois
> ha sido mi hermano el que me lo ha dicho = c'est mon frère qui me l'a dit
> el que está debajo del árbol es mi padre = celui qui
> y debe de haber otras..
> hasta luego


 
?Hay unas leyes que dicen donde uno puede usar "qui" o "celui qui"?

Por ejemplo, ?es que si "el que" occurra como las primeras palabras en una frase que uno puede usar "celui qui", pero si "el que" occurra en el medio de una frase, solamente "qui" es usado?

Gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

en francés, "celui" de la expresión "celui qui" sustituye a alguien

en mis ejemplos,

el que está debajo del árbol es mi padre = celui qui
"el que" significa "este hombre que", 
lo que pasa es que el castellano conserva el artículo mientras que el francés pone un demostrativo ("celui" es el pronombre que corresponde al adjetivo "ce"
pero puedes poner la frase al revés y no cambia nada 
o sea
mon père est celui qui se trouve sous l'arbre

encontrarás la misma situación con "el de" 
este perro es el de mi padre = este perro es el perro de mi padre = ce chien  est celui de mon père

ha sido mi hermano el que me lo ha dicho = c'est mon frère qui me l'a dit
aquí tienes la expresión francesa "c'est .... qui" para insistir en la palbra situada entre los dos términos
lo mismo puedes escribir quitando "c'est .... qui"
mon frère me l'a dit, pero insistes menos


----------



## Cadet Rousselle

Merci josep, todo es claro ahora.

Te agradezco mucho.

-Cadet


----------



## shaky

Nueva pregunta
​
Existe este dicho en espagnol:
El que no conoce su historia esta condenado a repetirla.

Lo puedo traducir asi?:
Celui qui ne connaît pas son histoire est condamné à la repeter.

O existe alguna otra expresion mas o menos equivalente o que segnale de otro modo la importancia de conocer la historia?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## niko

(si se trata de la frase de Marx, en general la traduccion es "_celui qui ne connait pas l'histoire est condamné à la revivre_")


----------



## shaky

No sabía que era una frase de Marx... Muchas gracias, niko. Eres un sol.


----------



## adrian-jr

Nueva pregunta
​ 
bonjour, je voudrais savoir la phrase de quevedo "nadie ofrece tanto como el que no va a cumplir" en français,
merci!


----------



## josepbadalona

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur le forum !
Cela signifie : "personne ne fait autant de promesses que celui qui (sait qu'il) ne les tiendra pas"


----------



## adrian-jr

c'est clair, merci pour tout!


----------



## Yul

Nueva pregunta
​ 

¿Cómo traducir esta moraleja? 
http://www.lajornadadeoriente.com.mx/2007/05/04/puebla/c1ale12.php

El que se ríe, se lleva.
          El que se lleva, se aguanta.
          El que no se aguanta, que se chingue.

Gracias
Yul


----------



## Domtom

-
Hola Yul:

En función del sentido que le doy a esa "canción", podría ser algo así como:

Celui qui rit, se tolère (1).
Celui qui se tolère, se contient / se retient.
Celui qui ne se contient pas / ne se retient pas, qu'il aille se faire prendre d'ailleurs / _(ou d'autres expressions synonimes)._

Espera otras interpretaciones y traducciones, y luego juzga tú cuál podría ajustarse mejor a la realidad.

-----

(1) Puede que en francés no sea pronominal, reflexivo, etc, el verbo _tolerer _, o sea, que no se dice _se tolérer _, pero creo que el original español también se toma sus licencias, expresamente, un poco como cuando las licencias poéticas, sólo que aquí es una moraleja. Lo normal es, en efecto, decir por ejemplo _"¿Cómo lo llevas_ (el asunto, lo que te traes entre manos...) _? Bien, bien, lo llevo bien de momento_ (je m'en sors par l'instant)" Pero también se podría decir _"Cómo *te* lo llevas?"_ , para enfatizar o darle gracia (y se entendería y tampoco queda mal, aunque estrictamente hablando no sea del todo correcto gramaticalmente), y en este mismo espíritu se movería el _"se lleva"_ de tu moraleja.
-


----------



## horusankh

Hola Yul:

Como veo que lo que preguntas es mexicano, te respondo: Se refiere a alguien que hace bromas pesadas, y va a seguir haciéndolas de cualquier manera, si alguien se ríe de ellas significa que le sigue la corriente, y tal vez el objeto de la siguiente broma pasará a ser él, y como se rió, debe aguantarse, es decir, asumir las consecuencias sin quejarse, pero si en algún momento ya no le gustan las bromas, porque se van pasando de la raya, no puede hacer nada al respecto, se van a seguir burlando de él, pero está dicho de una manera muy vulgar, "que se chingue " en España lo dirían "que se joda ".

Así pues, mi intento de traducción sería:

Celui qui rit, entre dans le jeu.
Celui qui entre dans le jeu, rennonce à son droit de râler.
Celui qui, quand même, veut râler, eh bien, tant pis pour lui. (qu'il se fasse foutre?)

Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

-


Yul said:


> El que se ríe, se lleva.
> El que se lleva, se aguanta.
> El que no se aguanta, que se chingue.


 
----



horusankh said:


> Como veo que lo que preguntas *es mexicano*, te respondo: Se refiere a alguien que hace bromas pesadas, y va a seguir haciéndolas de cualquier manera, si alguien se ríe de ellas significa que le sigue la corriente, y tal vez el objeto de la siguiente broma pasará a ser él, y como se rió, debe aguantarse, es decir, asumir las consecuencias sin quejarse, pero si en algún momento ya no le gustan las bromas, porque se van pasando de la raya, no puede hacer nada al respecto, se van a seguir burlando de él, pero está dicho de una manera muy vulgar, "que se chingue " en España lo dirían "que se joda ".
> [...]


 
Chapeau !!!



horusankh said:


> "que se chingue " en España lo dirían "que se joda ".


 
Sí, yo entendí "que se joda". También en España se dice _chingar_ como sinónimo de _follar_ o _joder_, sólo que "que se chingue" no se dice en España.


----------



## Yul

Merci à Domtom et à horushankh qui m'ont éclairé dans la compréhension de ce petit texte obtenu à la suite d'un jeu saute-mouton sur Google.

Yul


----------



## Eloy1988

Nueva pregunta
​ 

¿Cómo traduciríais la siguiente frase al francés?

Hay cuatro niveles: el 1, el 2, el 3, y el 4, *que es el que yo hago.*

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## translator.cat

Creo que es "que c'est celui que je fais", pero tendría que responderte un francés nativo para confirmarlo.


----------



## hiwelcome

le niveau 4...qui est celui que je suis (du verbe suivre)


----------



## Michelange

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Bonjour à tous:

J'ai du mal à traduire la construction en espagnol "ser él el que"; par exemple dans cette phrase: No quería ser él el que perturbase las leyes del cosmos, al menos por el momento.
Je traduis: Il ne voulait pas être lui celui qui allait perturber les lois du cosmos, au moins par le moment.
Me sucede mucho en los textos que esta construcción en francés me parece un calco y no me gusta. ¿Hay otra(s) forma(s)? ¿Qué os parece?

Merci


----------



## Sebalo

*être celui qui*


----------



## Michelange

De acuerdo, pero entonces ¿se pierde la insistencia, el énfasis, que hay en castellano? ¿No habría forma de guardar ese matiz?


----------



## Sebalo

también es un enfasis en francés, la frase sin enfasis sería "il ne voulait pas perturber...", si pones "il ne voulait pas être celui qui allait perturber..." ahí tienes la insistencia.


----------



## Michelange

Cést vrai, Sébalo, no lo había pensado de este modo. 
Merci bien.


----------



## Sara Ines

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Por favor, alguien puede decirme cómo expresar la frase "el que peor le sienta". Estoy hablando de una persona que no encuentra el sitio adecuado para descansar, y va probando sus sensaciones en diferentes lugares. O sea, que de entre varios lugares de su casa, "el que peor le sienta" es .....


----------



## Sara Ines

Olvidé decir que necesito escribirlo en francés!! "el que peor le sienta"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Sara Inés:

- Celui qui lui va le moins.
- Le pire pour lui.
- Celui où il se sent le moins bien.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Sara Inés:
> 
> - Celui qui lui va le moins.
> - Le pire des endroits pour lui. J'aime bien.
> - Celui où il se sent le moins bien.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


----------



## fleitas

Nueva pregunta
​ 


Quiero decir en frances "El que no tiene carro" ***Gracias, pero en este froo el inglés no sirve
Paquita (mod)
alguien que me ayude, Gracias.

Necesito ayuda en un discurso donde me refiero al “el que no tiene” diferentes cosas, como por ejemplo:
El que no tiene trabajo
El que no tiene carro
El que no tiene moral/ honestidad/integridad
El que no tiene sus papeles legales
El que no tiene ley

Obviamente el discurso es en Francés, ahora que está todo es español me podéis ayudar


----------



## Paquita

Pueden existir expresiones con "sans" = un sans-papiers.

Pero hay que adaptarlo a la frase. 
Se dirá "c'est un homme sans morale/sans honneur/sans foi ni loi", pero no se dirá: "un sans foi ni loi m'a dit ... /m'a volé mon portefeuille"


----------



## fleitas

¿Puedo decir de uno que es ilegal “Celui sans papiers”? O solamente “le ilegal”


----------



## cachomero

fleitas said:


> ¿Puedo decir de uno que es ilegal “Celui sans papiers”? O solamente “*l'ilegal*”


De hecho, puedes decirlo de mil formas. Es mejor que des toda la frase. Tratándose de un discurso tienes que tener en cuenta las cuestiones de estilo. Por ejemplo, si la estructura que se repite es una frase de relativo con valor de sujeto en la principal, a lo mejor te compensa repetir :

(Celui) qui n'a pas de papiers...
(Celui) qui n'a pas de loi...
(Celui) qui n'a pas de honte...

En este caso, (a confirmar por un francés nativo) yo lo pondría sin 'celui', así suena más categórico, ya que no puede tratarse que de un discurso fascista como los que se escuchan tanto ùltimamente (a saber si la lengua de origen es el italiano...)

Pero todo esto no son más que conjeturas porque mi tracción comienza a hartarme y quiero una justificación para no seguir haciéndolo...

Resumiendo, dános la parte del discurso que traduces y te podremos decir algo con más fundamento.

Un saludo,

Cachomero


----------



## fleitas

*Cachomero: *desde ya te digo gracias, eres padrisimo hombre, me has enseñado muchisimo. Mira en realidad es el titulo de mi discurso en una presentacion internacional de Lenguas. en Las Vegas. el titulo es (no puedo usar ingles) pero en español seria el que no tiene papeles o el ilegal.
Tu crees que la mejor manera de poner eeste titulo seria "Un celui sans papiers" 

Gracias otra vez!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


fleitas said:


> Tu crees que la mejor manera de poner eeste titulo seria "Un celui sans papiers"
> !


Me parece que no has leído bien la intervencción de Cachomero:


cachomero said:


> En este caso, (a confirmar por un francés nativo) yo lo pondría *sin* 'celui',


La negrita es mía.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## fleitas

Perdon Cintia&Martine, es verdad no preste atencion estoy ansioso por esto, aunque mi lengua es el español, la lengua de mis abuelos era Francesa y es un desafio para mi aprenderla bien, es por eso que doy este discurso en Frances, LOCO NO?
entonces diria "Sin celiu sans papiers"  como titulo? 
De verdad gracias por su tiempo, para mi es muy importante esto, Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Lo siento , veo que no he sido lo suficientemente clara:

- Le sans-papiers (sin utilizar celui )


----------



## shelmiket

Hola a todos

Estoy revisando una traducción y me encuentro ante una frase que no tengo muy clara como decirla en francés. La frase es la siguiente: "...No trató de calcular si su marido se gustaría con alguno de los que ella había escogido..." 
El contexto es una mujer que elige diferentes trajes para su marido.

Mi propuesta de traducción es: "Elle n'a pas essayé de supposer si son mari se plairait avec un de ceux qu'elle avait choisi"

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Shelmiket.

Un de ceux : sí, está bien.

Lo que tienes que revisar es tu traducción de "calcular" y la concordancia de  "choisi".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## shelmiket

Merci bien,
La concordance j'avais pensé mais j'ai douté. Pour "calcular" je reviserai et chercherai une correspondance.
bonne nuit


----------

